# VB6 und ACCESS ,HILFE!



## piumer (2. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute, hab nach langer Zeit mal wieder Bock auf VB Programmierung!  Da ich das vielleicht mal später brauche, möchte ich mit VB6 Programme schreiben, die Zugriff auf eine Datenbank haben.

Habe mir mal das Video-TUT angeschaut, wie man eine Access-Datenbank in VB6 einbindet.
Hat auch alles genau so gut geklappt, doch wie kann ich nun die einzelnen Datensätze weiterbearbeiten. Leider habe ich ja keinen Code dort irgendwo stehen.

Ich möchte halt ganz einfach die Daten auslesen und seperat z.B. in einem Array übergeben Dann wäre ich ja schon mal weiter, erstmal. Danke erstmal, Gruß piumer


----------



## Julian Maicher (2. Februar 2005)

```
'Deklaration
Dim cn As New ADODB.Connection 
Dim rs As New ADODB.Recordset
Dim cmd As New ADODB.Command

'Verbindung zur Datenbank herstellen
With cn
    .Provider = "Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0"
    .ConnectionString = "C:\Datenbank.mdb"
    .Open
End With

'Anfrage an Datenbank senden
With cmd
    .ActiveConnection = cn
    .CommandText = "SELECT * FROM Tabelle"
End With

'Ausgabe erzeugen
Set rs = cmd.Execute
Do While Not rs.EOF
    msgbox(rs!Spaltenname)
    rs.MoveNext
Loop
```


----------



## piumer (3. Februar 2005)

Viele Dank suye, Das klappt schon mal und damit kann ich schon eher was anfangen!

Ich habe jetzt versucht  aus der Spalte "Namen" den Inhalt in eine Variable zu übergeben und
dann weiter in eine textbox. So:

name = rs!name
tb_name = name <-  testbox

Das klappt auch gut. Wie bekomme ich es nun hin, dass ich alle Datensätze in ein Listenfeld übergebe, und den markierten Eintrag aus der Liste in variablen übergebe.

Spalte1 = Name -> variable name
Spalte 2 = vorname -> variable vorname usw....

Danke im Vorraus, Gruß Piumer


----------



## piumer (5. Februar 2005)

push pushpushpushpushpushpushpushpush


----------



## piumer (5. Februar 2005)

Hab was gefunden, aber so ist das noch nicht,wie ich es mir vorstelle:

_________________________________________________________
Do While Not rs.EOF
    List1.AddItem rs.Fields("name") & " " & rs.Fields("vorname")
    rs.MoveNext
Loop
_________________________________________________________

Ich möchte die Felder nun wieder in jeweils in neuen Spalten haben und nicht getrennt durch ein Leerzeichen in einer Spalte:

Könnt Ihr mir helfen, bitte?

Gruß, piumer


----------



## Chandini (7. Februar 2005)

Probier's mal mit einem DataGrid.
Da hast du dann quasi für jede Spalte in der Tabelle eine Spalte im DataGrid. 

Gefüllt wird das folgendermaßen:
Set DataGrid1.DataSource = rs

vlg, Ines


----------



## piumer (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo, wenn ich das genau so eintippe, kommt die Meldung:

Diese Zeilengruppe kann nicht mit Lesezeichen versehen werden: Laufzeitfehler 7004

Gruß, piumer


----------



## Chandini (8. Februar 2005)

Ich selber hatte den Fehler noch nicht, aber ich hab bei vb@rchiv einen Thread dazu gefunden. 

vb@rchiv - Datagrid 

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

vlg, Ines


----------



## piumer (8. Februar 2005)

Vielen Dank Ines,

werde mal morgen schauen, ob es mir weiterhift. Habe hoffentlich bald etwas mehr Zeit, mich selbst intensiver damit zu beschäftigen,

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe!

Gruß Piumer


----------

